# Letter to HHS - April 1, 2008



## berickson (Apr 4, 2008)

On February 11, 2008, the AAPC joined with the American Medical Association (AMA), the Blue Cross/Blue Shield Association, the American Clinical Laboratory Association (ACLA) and others to meet with staff from the Health and Human Services department (HHS). On April 1st, a follow-up letter was sent to Michael O. Leavitt, Secretary of the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services regarding their plan to mandate implementation of ICD-10.

View the full contents of the letter


----------



## jocelyn (Apr 12, 2008)

Adequate Time to Train Coders: Under this topic it says that those whose been certified are quiclkly finding jobs. This is not true. I have friends that are certified including my self for more than a year and until now we are still strugling to find job.


----------



## LINDA SAURER (Jun 13, 2008)

I absolutely agree with Jocelyn about finding jobs. I am having no luck and I don't know of any new coder who has found a job. I retired from nursing and wanted to work in a field that would build on my medical knowledge. Coding was described to me as a growing field. The U.S. Dept of Labor estimates that 10,000 coding jobs go unfilled every year. How will those jobs be filled if no one is willing to hire a person who doesn't have 2-3 years experience?


----------



## Lkimsey (Jul 14, 2008)

My daughter just found a job as a receptionist and she is a CPC-A.  She plans on going forward with her coding career but is getting the basics first.  I think that many physician coders are at a disadvantage becuase hospitals want AHIMA certified.  Maybe we need to look into a certification for inpatient coding.  That may open more hospital jobs for the CPC.


----------

